# [ 2013 ] Age at Initial Purchase



## JenMuse (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't with to pry, and if folks feel uncomfortable stating it, I encourage them to ignore my question, but I'm curious to know at what age people made their first purchase into HGVC or their first timeshare.

From the marketing materials, I get the idea that Hilton thinks their customers are empty-nesters & baby boomers, not Gen-Xers like myself.

Reading the TUG boards, I get the feeling I'm one of the youngest. I bought in at 29 (I'm now 38), and while I know I overpaid, I'm not as upset about it as I would be if I had bought in later in life, since I have plenty of years to enjoy and make the most of my ownership.

I'm also getting a sense that as a single woman, I'm in a distinct minority when it comes to HGVC ownership. Not that I've been treated poorly or in anyway been discriminated against, but I don't get the sense that I'm the norm when it comes to owners.

I find it fascinating to read about how others think about and use their points. So thanks to all the regular contributors and newbies like me asking questions.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 17, 2013)

48 and single man. Although I've been involved in the TS industry for almost 20 years. 

My kid is a Freshman in HS so I'm not quite an empty nester yet!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2013)

Single woman also --- not Hyatt owner --- Wyndham owner. Brought in my middle 50's.

While you might feel you are YOUNG, I think *TUG* timeshare owners are YOUNGER acting than our age and counterparts. Us TUGGERS are more computer literate than our peer groups (the over 50 year olds) or over 60 yos or over 70 yos and YES, we have members and active 80+ yos.

We are social connected to cyber-friends and associates. We try VERY NEW things - we ask advice - we learn new stuff ALL the time - we will travel at the drop of the hat - we travel solo - we are learning all the time.

The real question is: Are you NORMAL HERE in our TUG universe or do you want to be NORMAL in the Hyatt timeshare sales marketplace?


----------



## conarth (Apr 17, 2013)

My wife and I bought our first at the age of 35.   We were using my dads HGVC for years and needed more points so we started buying our own.    We mother in law also owns Wyndham and we've been using that for years also.    After "borrowing" points from both sides we decided on HGVC.    The flexibility of the system fits our needs perfectly.


----------



## johnf0614 (Apr 17, 2013)

I was 27 and single.


----------



## presley (Apr 17, 2013)

I was in my 40s when I first bought, but wanted to since I was 30.  My youngest is 16.  We are self employed and taking a week off wasn't even an option until a few years ago.  

I do agree that on the whole, timesharing seems to attract more of an older crowd.  I think it is because others don't have the time and money for it.  
That is probably why the marketing focuses more on the older crowd.


----------



## JenMuse (Apr 17, 2013)

I've never been normal anywhere I've been, physical or cyber. And I'm definitely not your typical disaffected Gen-Xer, but I cannot deny that the year of my birth falls in the midst of that demographic.

I'm friends with many an older person thanks to my hobbies (knitting and reading Jane Austen). The depth of skills in the Greatest Generation is not to be underestimated, nor their ability to learn new skills. My friend Darlene is closing in on 80 and travels the world like she's still 25 and adapts new tech like a tween. My parents are in their mid 60s and some of the coolest people I know, even though my mom can't figure out her phone.

I find myself wanting to buy more points but stymied by my lack of vacation time to actually use the points! Talk about ironic, I've got time (in the long term sense of the word) to make another timeshare purchase pencil out, but not the time (in the immediate sense of the word) to use it.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bought mine (resale) in SoBe in early 30s, single male.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2013)

We were a little late to the party. Bought our first (at resale) in early 50's. We're making up for lost time now, though.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> We were a little late to the party. Bought our first (at resale) in early 50's. We're making up for lost time now, though.


 
I thought you owned in VRI or MROP or something like that?


----------



## workshy (Apr 17, 2013)

Husband and I are both 38 with two kids. Bought in our early 30s at Sea World. With two kids (12 & 5), we knew TS vacationing is the best option for us. We like the extra space plus the full kitchen. We feel cramped in regular hotel rooms.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 17, 2013)

presley said:


> I was in my 40s when I first bought, but wanted to since I was 30.  My youngest is 16.  We are self employed and taking a week off wasn't even an option until a few years ago.
> 
> I do agree that on the whole, timesharing seems to attract more of an older crowd.  I think it is because others don't have the time and money for it.
> That is probably why the marketing focuses more on the older crowd.



I think the flexibility of the newer products helps too. I rarely take a one week vacation. (although I'm trying to change that!).

My son has a few long weekends in his school schedule and we'll do a five night Hawaii trip in January.


----------



## cyntravel (Apr 17, 2013)

*Age Purchased*

Hi
My husband purchased his first timeshare at 25yrs old and single. I purchased my first timeshare at 28 and single. Since then we purchased a lot more weeks resale. 
I am seeing a lot younger people traveling and purchasing timeshares from our recent trips. We Love them and have enjoyed meeting owners and traveling places we would have never visited if we were not owners.

You get to meet some very nice people with Timesharing and especially TUG!!

Cyn


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I thought you owned in VRI or MROP or something like that?



I do, but they aren't the only ones I own. Nosy!


----------



## GregT (Apr 17, 2013)

Bought the first timeshare (Worldmark) when I was 38, but began studying timeshares when I was 34.  

Now 46, and have been buying them at a clip of one per year, it seems like.  I've sold two in that span -- both times so I could then justify  buying HGVC properties...

Best,

Greg


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought my first timeshare in 1981, when I was 34. It was at a brand new Sanibel Island Florida resort, when timesharing was a pretty new concept. That resort later became an HGVC affiliate, is worth more now than what I paid then, and I've had over 30 years of great vacations on Sanibel


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 17, 2013)

Late thirties, married, with a 4 y.o. child.  Having a young child was a major factor in the purchase decision, as that really changed how we vacationed.

If we were younger when we had our child, we most likely would have ended up in a cheaper timeshare system (if at all), but being a bit older I think affected our travel preferences, so we ended up in a more upscale system.

Kurt


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a letter from my doctor saying I'm absolutely normal.  He abbreviated it so it reads ab normal but I bought my first TS when I was 50.  Married with 2 children aged 16 and 17.

I bought one this year at age 65 so it likes I'm not done yet.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 17, 2013)

once again it looks like Im the the odd man out

Bought my first timeshare 2 years ago at age 64


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2013)

I was a single women and 30 when I purchased my Fairfield which became Wyndham.

I was married (actually on that same day) that I purchased my Bay Club, which became HGVC.  I was 32. 

I am now 49 and single again, (1 year ago tomorrow).  I kept the timeshares in my divorce. 

Empty nester, but extended family use the timeshares.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 17, 2013)

My first TS was a VRI & another fixed week resort when I was around 35.
I was renting TS's for around 10 years before I finally made a purchase.

I bought into HGVC 3 years ago so I was 45 on that purchase.
I know a few single women in their 30's and 40's who own HGVC.
HGVC appeals to me as a single lady because I generally feel more secure staying at their resorts by myself.   
I rarely travel alone but would be comfortable doing so in most of the HGVC resorts.  
Can't say the same about many other TS's that I've visited.


----------



## presley (Apr 17, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I rarely travel alone but would be comfortable doing so in most of the HGVC resorts.  Can't say the same about many other TS's that I've visited.



That's a really good point.  I'd be very comfortable staying in HHV alone.  I was thinking that would be good way to save on airfare!  I'd only have to buy one ticket.    I really did have that passing thought..... I'd be totally comfortable there, other than feeling guilty for leaving other people behind.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 17, 2013)

*Age 34*

I was 34 and my partner was 41 when we first bought in.  Now 58 and 65.  However, really started getting in to it when I was about 45 and got into resale.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 17, 2013)

ronparise said:


> once again it looks like Im the the odd man out
> 
> Bought my first timeshare 2 years ago at age 64



You really jumped in the deep end too Ron, I'm impressed with how you corner your unique markets like a TS baron 

I was 47 and it was a 5 night HGVC trip to Lagoon in the dreaded *68 stack, right after 9/11, place was deserted.  We bought EOY.  We added 2 nights at the Marriott Waikiki hotel and passed on all the Ko Olina tours, why go all the way out there? was our thinking.


----------



## JenMuse (Apr 17, 2013)

chriskre said:


> HGVC appeals to me as a single lady because I generally feel more secure staying at their resorts by myself.   I rarely travel alone but would be comfortable doing so in most of the HGVC resorts.  Can't say the same about many other TS's that I've visited.



The safety factor was important to me because I enjoy solo travel, even more so now than when I bought. Been to 4 HGVC resorts and felt perfectly safe at each one.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 17, 2013)

I was 31.  I own 11 distinct interests currently. I have owned up to 20 at any one time, but bought and sold and changed my holdings according to my needs over the years.....Wyndham  ( then fairfield) was my very first ( resale ) purchase....owned just shy of 1 million points myself many years ago....

Its been fun all along the way...


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 17, 2013)

We bought our first when I was 29 and my wife was 23. Added a few over the past couple of years including our hgvc affiliate this year at 32 and 26.
We have 2 kids under 3, so hope to use our weeks for years to come!


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 17, 2013)

We had our 1st timeshare presentation in 2000 at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) for Hilton Honors points. We bought the HGVC VIP “try it before you buy it” package and found TUG before our return visit to HHV.

Our first timeshare purchase was HGVC via resale in early 2003 when I was 38 and hubby was 42.  

We don’t have kids. We've used our timeshares mostly to host extend family vacations (sometimes up to three generations - parents, siblings and nieces/nephews). We’ve had some great vacations and priceless memories through the use of our timeshares.

I also find this it fascinating to read about how others think about and use their timeshares. I’ve learned so much from TUG over the years. It’s truly a valuable resource.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 17, 2013)

We were 54 and empty nesters before we could afford going to Hawaii every year.


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 17, 2013)

Married, 48 when we bought our first, both our daughters are married and our oldest has a family... we bought our second last year....Had been watching for years and when a coworker came back and told me he had bought full price down in Florida I looked at the same property and bought the same week resale lol man he was not happy....  We now make memories with our daughters and families..... Today our youngest is a Gatlinburg with her husband on their late Honeymoon from a trade from us  Love Timesharing...:whoopie:..... Dave


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2013)

JenMuse said:


> Reading the TUG boards, I get the feeling I'm one of the youngest. I bought in at 29 (I'm now 38),



Here's a TUG poll  related to the ages of Tuggers that you might be interested in seeing.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 17, 2013)

My GF had bought WM 3 months before she met me, from the developer, I was 47. I taught her how to use it. Last year we decided that we needed more credits and I was going to purchase them, thank goodness I discovered the resale market before doing it. I purchased more WM last year, I was 54 and added HGVC this year.

Ian


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 18, 2013)

We got involved at a young age as well.  I was 29 and my DW was 25.  We had been married one year and didn't have any kids at the time.  Her parents owned several timeshares, but otherwise we didn't know anything about them.

Our first purchase was one we shouldn't have purchased (from developer) and in Reno, which we didn't even like visiting.  We kept it about 25 years before giving it back to the resort.  We traded it a lot, so got value from it. 

Our second purchase was an independent resort on Kauai.  Nice place, but we sold it a few years ago. 

We enjoy the resorts we own now and are very glad to we have enjoyed so many years of great vacations and memories.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 18, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> My GF had bought WM 3 months before she met me, from the developer, I was 47. I taught her how to use it. Last year we decided that we needed more credits and I was going to purchase them, thank goodness I discovered the resale market before doing it. I purchased more WM last year, I was 54 and added HGVC this year.
> 
> Ian



You always talk to me like your old. You're actually quite young!!


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought my first at 52.  Didn't entertain the thought of getting into timeshares because of the hoopla (scandals) in the news in the late 70's/early 80's, and had no desire to spend time sitting through a presentation.  Found the resale market and have been happy ever since!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 18, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> You really jumped in the deep end too Ron, I'm impressed with how you corner your unique markets like a TS baron



I got a late start, but Im a fast learner and I caught up


----------



## Quiet Pine (Apr 18, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Bought my first timeshare 2 years ago at age 64



Don't feel alone. I bought my first timeshare 2 years ago at age 69, after lurking on TUG for 8 years. I'm a married empty-nester from a generation that no one mentions or even seems to know about, the Silent Generation, born between 1925 and 1942. No president has been elected from our generation--jumped from Greatest Generation to Boomers. Does anyone know there are a bunch of us in between?

I bought resale, so the initial cost is negligible, and my kids are eager to take over when we're done. We get 4 weeks a year from the TS & call our travels ADVENTURE BEFORE DEMENTIA. I figure I'll have 15 years at least before I can't use it any more, and the last few years may be taking a shuttle to Phoenix to stay for a week.


----------



## jackio (Apr 18, 2013)

We bought our first timeshare resale in 1997.  I was 38 and DH 41, with 3 school age children.  We sold that first one, and have acquired and given away several more through the years.  Personally I have met many TUGGERs and this forum has been a valuable part of my life.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 18, 2013)

Quiet Pine said:


> Don't feel alone. I bought my first timeshare 2 years ago at age 69, after lurking on TUG for 8 years. I'm a married empty-nester from a generation that no one mentions or even seems to know about, the Silent Generation, born between 1925 and 1942. No president has been elected from our generation--jumped from Greatest Generation to Boomers. Does anyone know there are a bunch of us in between?
> 
> I bought resale, so the initial cost is negligible, and my kids are eager to take over when we're done. We get 4 weeks a year from the TS & call our travels ADVENTURE BEFORE DEMENTIA. I figure I'll have 15 years at least before I can't use it any more, and the last few years may be taking a shuttle to Phoenix to stay for a week.



As their ownership base ages, I wouldnt be surprised if developers started adding "assisted living" buildings at their resorts. Keep a couple of nurses on staff and a doctor on call, and we could transition from adventures before dementia to Adventures with Dementia


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 18, 2013)

32 when I first bought, kids were 9 and 6.  The number of TS's goes up and down, but I can't get enough time off to use what I have now.  Mostly trading and booking a few for friends and family.  

solo travelling is great.  I like the peace and quiet that is sometimes not there when I travel with my family...Plus it costs less on airfare!!!  Everywhere I have stayed, I have always met some really nice people to chat with at the pool/hot tub/bar/golf.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 18, 2013)

ronparise said:


> As their ownership base ages, I wouldnt be surprised if developers started adding "assisted living" buildings at their resorts. Keep a couple of nurses on staff and a doctor on call, and we could transition from adventures before dementia to Adventures with Dementia



:rofl: Too funny!!!!:hysterical:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2013)

ronparise said:


> As their ownership base ages, I wouldnt be surprised if developers started adding "assisted living" buildings at their resorts. Keep a couple of nurses on staff and a doctor on call, and we could transition from adventures before dementia to Adventures with Dementia



Sounds like they are letting their TS guests bring their companion dogs already ...


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 18, 2013)

ronparise said:


> As their ownership base ages, I wouldnt be surprised if developers started adding "assisted living" buildings at their resorts. Keep a couple of nurses on staff and a doctor on call, and we could transition from adventures before dementia to Adventures with Dementia


The need for ADA compliance will certainly increase.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2013)

I was 41, with three kids (7, 4 and a newborn) when I bought my first (and second, third, fourth, fifth, etc.) timeshare.  We had always traveled a lot, but primarily used hotels and loyalty programs.  With the addition of a 5th member to our family, we found the hotels to be MUCH harder to find.  And I happened to get suckered into a Silverleaf timeshare presentation.  We bought, then rescinded the next day.  Not long after that, I bought our first resale timeshare.  Since then, we've expanded our portfolio to 8 timeshares (mostly lockoffs and UDIs) and have spent over 50 weeks in timeshares.  We love the extra space, privacy, kitchen, and affordable prices.  We typically spend about half as much as we did in hotels.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Interesting!*

I and my wife have been married for 19 years.  During our marriage, we had international travel/vacation 16 times.  Almost every year.  Our first stay at HHV Lagoon Tower was in 2003.  I became interested in timeshare.  But when I googled "timeshare" in Japanese, I only found "work sharing" and such.:annoyed:  We had another "pay" stay at Kalia. Fortunately I found TUG before our purchase. We bought HGVC Flamingo resale in 2005 and I was 42 y.o. then.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 20, 2013)

My husband and I are in our 30s. We have a preschool age son and plan for one more child. We just bought a month ago.

From what I read in another thread, my mom is in the demographic of the "average" timeshare owner. She does not have a timeshare. One of the reasons we wanted larger units was so she and/or my mother-in-law could join us on some vacations.


----------



## Vegasgirl (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm currently 27 single woman. I own a couple timeshares.


----------



## DS14 (Apr 20, 2013)

Quiet Pine said:


> ...after lurking on TUG for 8 years.



You have far more self-control than I did! My wife and I attended our first TS presentation over ten years ago, but didn't want to borrow for it. Since then, we'd rented and used friends accts. Last year after seeing how much the resale market had dropped I knew it was time to jump in. After finding TUG and reading about the great vacations everyone here takes, I'm not sure if I lurked for 8 days! Whether you're in your 20s/30s when you joined, or 51 like me, this is a wonderful forum.


----------



## spoody (Apr 21, 2013)

I was 31 when I bought my first one and that was 15 years ago.


----------



## got4boys (Apr 21, 2013)

I was 32 and my spouse was 40 when I brought my first one through the developer and before I found TUG (4 years later).


----------



## andex (Apr 21, 2013)

Bought my first one at 40. Kids where 7 & 4.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 21, 2013)

I was 57 and DW was 52 and DD (pictured) was 10 - the three of us are enjoying the heck out of ours


----------



## danb (Apr 21, 2013)

*Age at purchase*

We bought ours at 51. Yes we were empty nesters. Now have come full circle and closing on our home in Oahu Monday with part of our family. Sitting in the Grand Waikikiian right now enjoying the great weather. Looking forward to our new life.


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 21, 2013)

danb said:


> We bought ours at 51. Yes we were empty nesters. Now have come full circle and closing on our home in Oahu Monday with part of our family. Sitting in the Grand Waikikiian right now enjoying the great weather. Looking forward to our new life.



that sounds so awesome for you!  good luck with your new home!!!!


----------



## vegasVIP (Apr 21, 2013)

41 no kids.  Vegas primarily.


----------



## holdaer (Apr 21, 2013)

At the time of our purchase (wife and I) were 42, and our son was 14.  That was in 2010.  We bought 4,800pts Parc Soleil direct from developer.  After having found TUG, my next purchase will be resale.  In all honesty, I don't regret buying from HGVC.  The process was simple, straight forward and the bonus points I received were used for wonderful family vacations with in-laws (believe it or not).  Anyway, I'm impressed that the OP is so young and decided to purchase a TS.  The thing that got me to purchase a TS, was a painful process of looking at river and lake houses with my brother and father. We were going to invest in a family vacation home. The only problem was that anything decent was going to cost $200K+.  So, I would be in at least $70K after maintenance, insurance, etc.  I punted on that idea, went with HGVC. I couldn't be happier. I travel for business, so hotel rooms remind me of business travel.  I now want to vacation with space and feel like I'm NOT in a hotel room.

So, back to my original thought, cudos to OP and anyone else that purchased early on.  You'll have many, many years of joyful experiences and travels.  

May we all have many years of fun filled family and friend vacations that are blessed.


----------



## TSPam (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,
We purchased when my husband and I were 38 and our kids were 9,11,13,and 14. We have enjoyed the room to spread out in big villas and are now getting to vacation with our little grandchildren too.


----------



## momeason (Apr 22, 2013)

I was 49, DH was 56. Kids in college. We were and are empty nesters.
We bought resale,although we had signed up and rescinded when we were in our 30s and then again a few months before buying resale thanks to TUG.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 22, 2013)

24 years old and I bought 2 weeks, no kids and big dreams.  

At the time, most owners were young Japanese couples with toddlers.


----------



## akp (Apr 22, 2013)

My husband and I were both just past 40 with 3 kids (7, 5, and 2) when we bought resale (bluegreen) for use at Wilderness Club at Big Cedar.

We gradually added more resale points after I found TUG, TS4MS, and the Bluegreen board and learned how much potential there is in exchanging.   That was back when Bluegreen resale purchases were counted as elite qualifying (not the right term but I can't remember what they called it.)

So we are Platinum with Bluegreen and have gotten a great value out of our point usage every year.  We travel as a family, my husband and I travel alone, I travel with my sisters, and I travel with girlfriends.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 22, 2013)

48 with two young boys - 7 and 4.  Purchased July fixed week at Grand Pacific Palisades after 1.5 years of research.  First week will be this summer.  Boys love Legoland and Seaworld and GPP has lots of activities for kids.  Liked the fact that it was an easy drive as well.  

However, all that research and then i find out my work is relocating me from CA to CO.  It will no longer be an easy drive but we still have family in CA and this gives us a good reason to come back.  At least I am relieved that i have HGVC points to use in lieu of the GPP week which opens up other vacation options for us. GPP summer fixed week with 8400 HGVC points was not easy to find.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 22, 2013)

RX8 said:


> 48 with two young boys - 7 and 4.  Purchased July fixed week at Grand Pacific Palisades after 1.5 years of research.  First week will be this summer.  Boys love Legoland and Seaworld and GPP has lots of activities for kids.  Liked the fact that it was an easy drive as well.
> 
> However, all that research and then i find out my work is relocating me from CA to CO.  It will no longer be an easy drive but we still have family in CA and this gives us a good reason to come back.  At least I am relieved that i have HGVC points to use in lieu of the GPP week which opens up other vacation options for us. GPP summer fixed week with 8400 HGVC points was not easy to find.



Good score. That's a lot of points and a fixed summer week.

I managed a 6200 point fixed summer 1BR Seapointe. I had a shot at an 8400 Seapointe but they wanted too much moola.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 22, 2013)

We bought with Wyndham (Fairfield at the time) and I was 23 and my husband was 28. We're really happy with our purchase and hope to use it for a long time! We feel that we have already recouped our purchase price and rent out enough to cover our MFs.


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 22, 2013)

we bought 6 months back when I was 35 and my wife 31 with two kids 1 yr and 4 yr olds.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm married with 3 kids when I bought DVC.  I was 36 years old.  
Got my 2nd at 39, 4 kids.

Hubby didn't want it - I want it, so all my TS (DVC, Wyndham) is just in my name.  Titled as married sole owner.  Told the hubby, any saving we get from our vacations due to my TS goes into my bank account   He gets to pay full price.

I think I'm going to get another one in a few more years.


----------



## GregT (Apr 24, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I think I'm going to get another one in a few more years.



Another timeshare or another husband?    Just kidding...

Very creative approach by the way!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 24, 2013)

GregT said:


> Another timeshare or another husband?
> 
> Very creative approach by the way!
> 
> ...



Timeshare!  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Remy (Apr 29, 2013)

30 and single at the time. Bought from a broker, then on eBay. Sold a couple since then.


----------



## phil1ben (Apr 30, 2013)

Bought 7000 Platinum at South Beach 3 years ago in January 2010 (Age 50) resale through Judy. Married and have two boys ages 19 and 16. We enjoy the timeshare (and Open Season) very much but see no reason to own a second timeshare. Fortunate to have found this site before making any purchase. Have only used our points for SB, which is the reason we bought there and pay the higher maintenance fees.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 30, 2013)

I was married when I purchased my first one. At full price a whooping $8K. It was the Presidential Resort and a weird 5 year cabin use with unlimited day use and ability to rent a trailer on property or bring my own. I was about 26 when we purchased it.

We purchased the 2nd one resale when I was around 29 and the rest is history.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 30, 2013)

We purchased our first when we bought Westin Princeville in 2008. We've since added nearly 10,000 EOY points in the HGVC system. 

I was 51 when we bought our first timeshare, and we've loved the vacations we've enjoyed since then.


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love this thread.... when we bought last year and I was 49 I thought I was one of the younger time share owners.... man am I wrong.... there are A LOT of younger 20 & 30 year old first time buyers...  Dave...  I LOVE TO TIMESHARE


----------



## JenMuse (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm glad to see the many replies, everyone's got a story to tell and I love reading them all.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 30, 2013)

My husband and I were 62 and 55, respectively. We were on a presentation package at Kingsland, never even considering buying one. We were in a one bedroom, our boys, 18 and 20 slept on the couch. Had such a great time we couldn't resist. We pictured taking the next generation every year...a family tradition that will live a long time. 

Someone mentioned security: The thing that sold me was this: The boys were wrestling and must have knocked the phone off the hook. Not 10 minutes later there was a knock on our door by security asking if we were OK. I felt like I could come here alone, or with my (yet to be conceived) grandchildren and feel at home. Safe. 

Not proud that we paid retail but we did and we're happy with our purchase. Last time we were there I said to my son, "I wish we would have bought this when you guys were little."  He said, "Yeah, but we'll get to bring my kids here." 
That sums it up.


----------



## frank808 (May 1, 2013)

Bought when I was 38 DW was 36 and DS was 2.  We have come a long way from that first independent resale timeshare purchase in Hawaii (given away after one year).  Along the way have bought and sold or given away a few to our current portfolio.  Now we have enough weeks to use or to trade for weeks.  We are as happy as can be staying at timeshares for half the year.  Getting an early start to become full time timeshare users when son graduates in another 10 years .


----------



## Bxian (May 14, 2013)

We were in our 50s (I am still in that bracket).  We bought resale at HGVC at the Charter Club-Marco Island about 6 years ago.  My husband and I were the low bidders for a weekend package at the Marco Island Marriott that we won at a charity auction.  I had just started reading TUG, and we decided to wander down the street to the Charter Club to see what a timeshare looked like.  At that time, we learned that they had a resale office onsite.  We did not buy-I kept reading-we went to a presentation at HGVC Waikoloa (Kingsland) to get free golf for my son and husband and we learned about the grossly inflated retail prices for timeshares.  About a year later, we bought resale at the Charter Club.  Our kids were in their late teens at the time-they went once and decided Marco is too sleepy for them.
 My husband and I LOVE our timeshare and have since picked up a second week at the Charter Club (one to trade, one so we can visit Marco island at least once a year).  In addition to Marco Island, we have visited the San Diego area with our kids and South Beach, Orlando, Montana and New York without the kids.  Our HGVC points also came in handy when my sister got a scary cancer diagnosis and had to undergo surgery at memorial Sloan Kettering in New York.  There was availability at West 57th, and I was able to borrow points from this year to give my sister, BIL and niece a nice place to stay the night before surgery. This is one of the reasons why I love the flexibility of the HGVC program.


----------



## ching (May 15, 2013)

Bought in 2011 initially at the Grand Waikikian when we were 39 and 44.  Just wanted the $150 in Hilton dollars!  Never would have thought of purchasing that day.  We eventually rescinded and bought resale a few months later. The timeshare has opened the door to great vacations and memories with friends and family.  We are enjoying our timeshare and planning even before each vacation for the following destination!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 16, 2013)

ching said:


> We eventually rescinded and bought resale a few months later.


You have to wonder how many of us have done that.  (Probably many more, thanks to TUG!)  Gotta thank the timeshare salesman for selling us on timeshares, even if he didn't do his job of selling us on developer purchases.


----------



## rgong (May 16, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> You have to wonder how many of us have done that.  (Probably many more, thanks to TUG!)  Gotta thank the timeshare salesman for selling us on timeshares, even if he didn't do his job of selling us on developer purchases.



Right on, Michael.

I'll never forget that 2011 promotional trip to the Parc Soleil - opening the door to the unit (just a 1BR unit but far bigger and nicer than anything we'd ever stayed in) and proclaiming to the family, "kids, don't get used to this!" Ended up buying at the presentation, going home and finding TUG, rescinding by the skin of our teeth, eventually buying resale (HGVC, WM), as late-40/early-50 somethings with 2 teens. Well, the family *has* gotten used to it -- the extra space, the kitchen facilities that helps immensely for family members with food allergies that makes dining out tricky, etc. We ran into some unplanned expenses earlier this year and I briefly posted our modest WM membership for sale in the TUG marketplace. When the family found out, I had a revolt on my hands. We found another way to cover the expenses. The TS accounts are sacred.

To the OP: great thread!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 16, 2013)

*Our first was from the developer in 1984.*

We had been married less than two years (me 25, DH 23); no kids for another 8 years.  We were barely scraping by, but the dear timeshare salesman made it happen.  We were scared to death back then, knowing absolutely nothing about timeshares.  I got up and running though real fast and it was the beginning of our vacation journey.  That initial blue beach week got us great vacations for 25 years!  Added the second developer purchase in 1986.  Found TUG in 2003.  Eventually got rid of the first two, and have been buying, selling and using the heck out of timeshares ever since.  Resale, of course.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 29, 2013)

I purchased my first timeshare at 31, and have bought and sold many since. They are without a doubt saving us money, even with purchasing the wrong ones and having to "adjust" the portfolio. 

I look forward to using them for many years to come, and I will give them away if need be when I can no longer use them.


----------



## JenMuse (May 29, 2013)

rgong said:


> Right on, Michael.
> 
> I'll never forget that 2011 promotional trip to the Parc Soleil - opening the door to the unit (just a 1BR unit but far bigger and nicer than anything we'd ever stayed in) and proclaiming to the family, "kids, don't get used to this!" ... Well, the family *has* gotten used to it...We ran into some unplanned expenses earlier this year and I briefly posted our modest WM membership for sale in the TUG marketplace. When the family found out, I had a revolt on my hands. We found another way to cover the expenses. The TS accounts are sacred.
> 
> To the OP: great thread!



Thanks, I just stayed at Parc Soliel in January and yep, walking into the one bedroom plus suite that is just about 300 sq ft smaller than my actual house was fantastic. And I was alone! I loved the space. I'm somewhat claustrophobic and it was over and above my need for space. And I watched the Disney fireworks from my patio.

My family (parents in the mid 60s, 40 year-old sister and 36 year-old brother) got a bit too spoiled by the spacious 3 bedroom at the Tuscany resort that I've stopped taking them with me because I was tired of the complaints from my brother about sleeping on the pull out sofa bed.

They seem to have forgotten the times we stayed in normal hotel rooms and NO ONE had a good time because no one could sleep through the snoring and we all got sick because we were breathing each other's air as we exhaled (tiny rooms).

And thanks to TUG, I've started figuring out how to stretch my EOY points to cover two vacations every year by avoiding weekend nights and leaving the family behind. Having figured out I don't need to buy more points, I was so grateful to TUG that I happily paid my $15 to be a full member.


----------



## cds62 (May 29, 2013)

Purchased DVC at the age of 24 and HGVC two years later.


----------



## smurfyblue (May 29, 2013)

30 single, got the first one as a 30th birthday gift to me! Was so sure I would be single forever cause "men are ***holes" and was determined to enjoy my life. Got the 2nd one 2 years later. Married now, met one who wasn't an ***hole.


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 5, 2014)

i bought into DVC when i was 34.

picked up a nonbranded timeshare on ebay for $1 (or less since they picked up half the annual dues for the first year) a few years later...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought my first TS this year at age 47.  I wanted to wait till the kids got older and I had an idea what I wanted out if a vacation experience


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 5, 2014)

I purchased my first in 1994, as a single 30 year old woman.  I then purchased my 2nd as a married when I was 32 year old. 

20 years later and after several purchases, and a few sales, Oh, and a divorce, I am back to a single women, but now 50 years.  I own 13, as my ex did not want anything that required a payment.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 5, 2014)

We bought our first seven years ago at ages 56 & 54 (kids were 15 & 12).  We have bought ten more since (and sold four of them).  All Starwoods and Marriotts; all purchased resale (thank you, TUG).


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 5, 2014)

*Age buying first timeshare*

We were 56 when we bought our first timeshare.  Earlier we never had the money and didn't vacation very much.  We certainly would have had the time to use a timeshare but we mostly vacationed at home with a few days on a driving vacation to upstate NY or a neighboring state.  We never had the money to fly on vacation.  When you are younger and have kids not only were we short of funds we would have had to fly and book your accommodations during peak seasons which limits your benefits as well as costing you more money.  Also, flying with 4 does cost more than flying with 2. 

As we started looking at retirement we started to buy timeshares as part of a retirement plan.  We hate the cold so being able to vacation in Hawaii or Florida for numbers of weeks is part of our retirement plan.  Also, when you are retired you have the opportunity to take full advantage of last calls, extra vacations, and open season as well as vacationing at any time of the year since you are not tied to a school schedule.  We are big advocates of having timeshares in retirement.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 6, 2014)

We bought our first timeshare in late 2011, I was 49 and my wife was 46.  Our only son was off in college and we accepted Hilton weekend in Vegas deal...  Had not planned to purchase and didn't do much research in advance.   halfway though the presentation my wife was absolutely sold on the idea...

So far that is our only purchase, though we are planning to buy more time in the next year or two..


----------



## MattnTricia (Nov 29, 2014)

I think this thread is hilarious as my wife and I were discussing this exact same thing while on vacation at the Westin Kierland Villas this week. 

Our first timeshare was purchased ~18 years ago(Age 24) in Lake Tahoe. We were lucky enough to not get burned on that one as we bought it resale. Since then our Portfolio has included Marriott, Worldmark, Diamond, DVC, HGVC and a Ridge Tahoe. We couldn't determine exactly when we bought our first HGVC but we are guessing about 2002. 

My only regret is a single DVC unit bought through developer but i am still blaming that one on the wife.......

Time sharing has grown to be an everyday part of our life. 

We appreciate this site and the people on it who share such great advice.


----------



## jonathanandkrista (Mar 18, 2015)

My wife and I just purchased,  we are 27 and 29


----------



## icydog (Mar 18, 2015)

We bought Disney Vacation Club when it first opened in 1992.  It was their second year in business.  We bought what is now called OKW sight unseen on the telephone. That was 23 years ago and I was 45 at the time. It was one of the best decisions we ever made for our family.


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Mar 19, 2015)

48 for my wife and myself. Kids are in high school hotel rooms are getting crowded and we take a lot of vacation time now.  Just bought HGVC on the resale market and am travelling to St Thomas in October to look at the Marriott property at Frenchman's Cove.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 19, 2015)

36 and 38 for me and DH. Kids were 7 and 4. Now both kids have grown and left home. We are in the process of down-sizing our holdings


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 20, 2015)

30 and 35 for DS and I when we bought in Dec 2012. Kids were 4 and 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Mar 20, 2015)

We were 50.  The first time we went to an HGVC sales pitch in Orlando was in the middle of the Great Recession.  We loved what we saw, but fell out of our chairs when they told us the price.   We did not purchase at that time.  About two years later, times were better and we agreed to go to another sales pitch.  Before we went to the second presentation, we decided to do a little research online first, which was when we discovered TUG.  TUG saved us from making the biggest financial mistake of our lives.  We are now happy HGVC timeshare owners because we purchased resale, and we owe it all to this website and the members who have generously shared their experience and knowledge.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 18, 2018)

Bumping this old thread for more input 


There's also a sticky poll in the TUG Lounge forum if you haven't seen it called
"*In what decade were you a teenager?*" - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/in-what-decade-were-you-a-teenager.64113/


----------



## tk25 (Jun 18, 2018)

First Hilton or any timeshare secondary market 64 years old.  We bought three for total of 28000 points


----------



## dayooper (Jun 18, 2018)

We are in the process of buying our first at 43. We have three kids:18, 14 and 8.


----------



## icydog (Jun 18, 2018)

I was 45 and my husband 60.  We first bought Marriott's Sable Palms but rescinded a few days later.  We said to ourselves that if Disney ever built a timeshare we would buy then. Only a few weeks later we found a small ad for Disney Vacation Club in a magazine.  We called the number  in the ad and bought 230 points on the phone sight unseen. The resort wasn’t finished but we went down to see it in September 1992. We were treated like royalty by Disney and fell in love with Disney Vacation Club.  We subsequently bought a lot more points and spent at least one week per month at a DVC resort.  In the beginning, until 1999, we were given four free tickets to the parks per visit.  Boy did we take advantage of those tickets. I have always said that we were so lucky to have bought such a wonderful timeshare when nobody I met even knew what a timeshare was much less a Disney timeshare.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 18, 2018)

At 54, after the kids were gone and married.


----------



## Panina (Jun 18, 2018)

I purchased my first hgvc at 55. My first timeshare at 25.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 18, 2018)

I was about 40 years old when I bought my first Week, Marriott Sable Palms pre-construction.  A numer of years later I bought a resale ski Week in my Son's name when he was only 17.  No one asked ever how old he was.  He used it for 7 or 8 years.   He later (with my help) deeded it back to the HOA.

George


----------



## Ianneyan (Jun 18, 2018)

My hubby and I bought our first HGVC timeshare 6 years ago when I was 35 and hubby was 36.  We like to travel/vacay, and we especially like the ability to book a range of accommodations to suit us, whether we travel as a couple or with our family, for a fraction of the cost! Having a timeshare most def. “forces” us to schedule these vacays regularly, and we LOVE it!


----------



## amycurl (Jun 18, 2018)

I was 19 and my mom was (*does some math in her head*) 46. Both named on the deed. We had to talk our way into the sales presentation because they we only really wanting to sell to people who lived in-state. We purchased pre-construction in the days before an active resale market. Worth every penny and we've been all over the world with it.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 18, 2018)

We never had enough money to buy a timeshare when we were in our 20's 30's 40's or early 50's.  Our vacation used to be at home or a few days tacked on to a summer business conference in upstate NY.  Certainly no money to fly anywhere.

In our late 50's we started to get the travel and retirement itch.  Particularly to go to a warm place during the winter in NY.  We first found South Florida and fell in love with Miami South Beach and bought our first timeshare there at 56.  Then we found Hawaii and the flexibility of the HGVC system and just kept buying more timeshares


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 18, 2018)

First at 30 for me, husband was 55.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 19, 2018)

Patti and I were both 48. We bought our first timeshare together before we were married. A leap of faith.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 19, 2018)

33 and 40 for first timeshare.  First HGVC, 53 and 60.  Now 63 and 70 and own LOTS of timeshare.


----------



## rdw95 (Jun 19, 2018)

59 for both of us - HGVC.  Added a second week the next year.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 19, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Patti and I were both 48. We bought our first timeshare together before we were married. A leap of faith.


For the marriage, or the timeshare?


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 20, 2018)

For us, mid-40s for our first timeshare, at what is now Diamond's Kaanapali Beach Club. Sold that a few years ago when we were in our late 50s, right after buying into the Marriott Vacation Club program. Now we are 61/62, and we just added our first HGVC several months ago.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 20, 2018)

from the beginning of this thread I think there is kind of a going theme... A LOT of people bought their timeshares earlier in life contrary to what most people believe that Time Sharing is only by older people....   I think anyone in the 20s to late 40s is early in life and it looks like the majority are in that category....  I bet that is STILL the going trend for timesharing.... ????


----------

